# FREE Political thriller (Short Story). Amazon made FREE



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Set in America. This one is for the conspiracy theorists. Treachery and deceit that goes all the way to the White House. 
Approx 19 pages in a printed book. Fast paced thriller.

American English and UK & Commonwealth English versions in one eBook for you to make the choice via internal links. Independently edited and proof read.

A story that will have you hitting the internal links to the articles that inspired the story.



Click the picture for the link.

A Lunch Break Thriller Story.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Declan-

Congratulations on your short story!

Please keep in mind that KindleBoards is a Reader and Kindle Fan forum. As such, self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You haven't done anything wrong, just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the message.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Time for  a second spin.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

hope you enjoy.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Just uploaded another German version of a short story. Hopefully I will do the same with this soon.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thinking of putting this cover in my signature. Anyone have any feedback on the cover.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well a new month and a brown bar showing. Here's hoping it won't be long before the brown bar disappears


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah the brown bar has gone.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I sould have written this about America going bankrupt now they have downgraded the credit rating. Some times fact can be stranger than fiction. Who would have thught


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Never happended before. A complete blank sales day.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's hoping this will be the week.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow Amazon made it free today


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow ... Over 900 downloads so far.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Stopped counting since I got over the 1200 mark, thanks everyone.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Now closing on 2000 downloads since they made it free in the UK


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Downloads seem to be slowing down now. Maybe it's time to put a price back on.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Come on you guys, the Brits are beating you on the download stakes for this Free eStory.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, that last post seems to have got things going, but you're still behind the Brits.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

One more week before I re price the story.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Nah, I can do it. Better to leave it free.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Decon, how did you get Amazon to list it for free?  Did you upload it for free at another publisher?  And congrats on the downloads.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Steverino said:


> Decon, how did you get Amazon to list it for free? Did you upload it for free at another publisher? And congrats on the downloads.


I uploaded it to smashwords as free and Amazon price matched withing 2 days B&N picking it up. I understand uploading to smashwords doesn't always mean Amazon will price match, so yoo could say I have been Lucky.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Within two days -- great!  I'm trying this myself.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

After a slow month, things have finally started to move.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

This week was a lot better. Thanks to everyone who downloaded.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Had a fright this week. Amazon UK  priced the story at 99c. Luckily Kb menbers helped it go free again.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Seemes like everything is free at the moment


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

NOT ONE OF YOUR FLASH IN THE PAN FREE BOOKS. FREE SINCE SEPTEMBER AND STILL GOING STRONG


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great new year


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I am amazed at the number of downloads on this story so far.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

A big thenk you everyone. The story has really taken off in the US.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

interesting! what do you mean that Amazon made it Free?


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

tamaraheiner said:


> interesting! what do you mean that Amazon made it Free?


Ive not been around on book bazaar for a while so I missed your post.

My book is free on smashwords. Amazon don't have to make a book free as a price match. Hence Amazon made it free.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Free downloads are picking up. Strange the reviews are few and far between.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow.number 10 in the US and nuber 5 in the UK


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Just slipped out of the top ten, but it is doing great


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Surprised the reviews are not building on Amazon, but I've notice a few on other sires by searching the net.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

600 downl0ads in April, but no new reviews


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

The number of downloads astounds me.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Slowed down in the UK, but still moving fast in the US


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm amazed that after all this time the free downloads keep rolling. Really surprised though that reviews are thin on the ground.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

500 downloads last month and no new reviews?


----------

